

Show HN: ProTracker Web Edition - stagas
http://tracker.stagas.com

======
stagas
This is a prototype of ProTracker remake in Javascript and HTML5. Currently
only playbacks modules, but tracker functionality will come soon. I just
couldn't wait to show you this. Click on RANDOM to play a random module or
DISK OP. to load a module from your computer. Tested on Firefox and Chrome.

------
grn
This is great! It brings wonderful memories of my Amiga 600. I recommend
taking look at other projects at <http://stagas.com/>.

~~~
stagas
Thanks! I can't wait to get it to the point where you'll be able to
create/edit/save modules and such. Will soon put it on github if anyone would
like to help make this possible.

